# Downstream Edge SWR and ACA class schedule posted



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi everyone. The Downstream Edge class schedule for swift water rescue, river rescue, and ACA kayak instructor certifications are now posted at http://downstreamedge.com

You can see the schedule and sign up for classes. Email me with any questions at [email protected]

Thanks, 
Nick Wigston


----------

